# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  how to

## Spedly4life

ive seen little boxes at the bottom of peoples posts that showcase the frogs they have or had or whatever. How do you get them?

----------


## Sherry

I have wondered this as well...

----------


## Heather

Tikonides knows how to make them and a few others.

----------

